# avatars



## metalmonkey (Mar 29, 2014)

Can somebody please inform me what i am missing? I want a different avatar yet I can't figure out how to change it. FYI I use the mobile version. Been thinking I need a land line to change it. Is this true?


----------



## daveomak (Mar 30, 2014)

Somewhere on here there is an explanation.....   I don't remember what the deal is.....


----------



## metalmonkey (Mar 30, 2014)

Yes I do. Is it that simple to get more options like this?


----------



## metalmonkey (Mar 30, 2014)

Got it.  Sometimes its easy to miss what's right in front of you lol thanks.


----------

